# Oil filter on 2006 Mercury 9.9 4-stroke?



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey guys, I bought this motor used last spring off a gentleman who already had it winterized and the oil changed...

I'm in the midst of getting the boat un-winterized and have come up with a problem. I can't find an oil filter anywhere on my 2006 Mercury 9.9! I got online and found the users manual, but since this is basically a Tohatsu/Nissan motor the written instructions are kind of sparse. Under "oil change" it basically says to drain the oil and fill it back up. It doesn't mention an oil filter anywhere. That can't be right, can it? Anyone else with a 9.9 Merc from 2006-2009 confirm or deny this?

I GOTTA' GET ON THE WATER!!!!


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Nevermind, apparantly no oil filter on these...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 2008 Tohatsu/Merc 8 hp /9.9, same motor, and it does have a filter on it. Must be something they added the next year or so.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't have a filter on mine.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I have an 06 9.9, no filter on it, was also surprised. For those that have the newer model - does it look like the filter bracket is something those of us with older models can add? From the looks of the 9.9's I saw at west marine, it doesn't look like they have changed the shape of the engine cover at all - perhaps there's room-that would be great.


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a 2006 mercury 9.9 big foot engine and it doesn't have a oil filter.


----------

